# Tyson chandler to the Knicks!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Tyson Chandler confirms he's going to the Knicks today! We now have a front court of melo, stat, and Tyson. Wow. If we only had a pg now we could contend for a title mg:


P.s Knicks will drop billups to clear cap space.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> Wow. If we only had a pg now we could contend for a title mg:
> 
> 
> P.s Knicks will drop billups to clear cap space.



a PG and someone that can score off the bench


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They need to pick up a PG, but I guess they have their MLE to do that and there are some serviceable guys available. I will say, however, that Bibby would be a big mistake.

???...Iman Shumpert
Fields...Douglas
Carmelo
Amare...Jeffries
Chandler


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Presser:


----------

